# The first stages



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A few weeks ago I ordered a Barnabas Collins wig, fangs and ring set from ebay for $10.50 shipped.
View attachment 192815


Really wasn't planning on buying the fangs, but I could buy all three together cheaper than I could just the ring and wig. So the fangs may actually save me a little time in the long run. Planning to start some paper mache skulls soon so maybe I'll get started on Barnabas' head too.

Everything else is still in the planning stages. Need to finish up my design for the gate and get started cutting and bending PVC forit.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice! I've been watching a marathon of Dark Shadows since you last wrote about this theme. . . Looking forward to seeing the progress of it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of the 1795 storyline. I'm constantly pausing and taking notes or making sketches. Hope to really start making progress in the next few months.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome things can't wait to see


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Very cool. It is an insanely well written plot, and it will be quite awesome seeing it "come to life" so to speak in this form


----------

